# Bike cleaning tips



## ujj (Apr 2, 2007)

I am kind of lost in the mumbo jumbo of cleaners and waxes for bike upkeep.

I have a Carbon bike and want to keep it clean but not become ocd about dirt etc. What are the basic things I need to get? 

Some kind of a spray cleaner for the frame/wheels etc? Chain cleaner? Wax? 

How often do you all clean your bike?

Thanks,
Ujjwal


----------



## Jake25 (Sep 20, 2006)

Pedro's Bike Lust

Thats what i use on all painted surfaces, cleans, shines and polishes the paint, leaves a smooth surface

also Pedro's Ice Wax to lube the chain...

If i ride 3-4 times a week i'll prob do it at the end of the week, or if it was a big ride i'll do it after the ride, my rides are usually 30-50 miles. I drop off the wheels and that usually does the job, i can get to most the places, a toothbrush helps.

any less i'll do every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*Back when I thought I was a racer...*

In the brief period when I thought I was going to be a mountain bike racer, I used to hang out with a couple of mechanics from the Bridgestone team. They cleaned all the bikes after every practice and event, like this:
Get a bucket of detergenty water, a rag and an assortment of brushes, whatever you need for your crannies, plus a bucket of rinse water or a hose. Go over the whole bike, chain and all, with the detergent and whatever rag or brush does the job. Rinse with the hose or by pouring water over the bike, bounce it a few times, then dry with a towel or more rags. Lube sparingly everything that moves, and you're done.
They did it at least once a day. I do it once a year. In between times, I use a chain cleaner every month or so, lube the chain often with ProLink and wipe it clean, and occasionally wipe things down with imitation Lemon Pledge (buck a can from the Dollar Store) and an old T-shirt.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Bike wash for the frame and all parts (of course you need a degreaser, either store bought or home brew.) Get a sponge.

Then, get a bike polish to use after cleaning. And lube the parts again. Nuff.

I wash my bike after every few rides.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I clean the chain & drivetrain with Simple Green. Unless the frame & wheels are exceptionally filthy, I use Lemon Pledge on everything. It's cheap, cleans very well, shines as well as anything I've ever used, and it's fast. Use it on your rims & spokes as well. It doesn't make the braking surfaces of the rim slippery.


----------



## anthrax (May 31, 2006)

I wash my road bike every three to four weeks. 

I use what ever car wash I have laying around and a wash mitt.

Simple Green to clean the drive train.

I clean the greasy parts first then wash the whole bike then rise the whole thing real well.

Seems to work for me.

I usually wipe my bike down with a soft cloth after each ride as well just to knock off the loose bits


----------



## holland_patrick (Mar 28, 2007)

I detail cars so i have quite the number of waxes cleaners and so forth to use..

I tend to over clean everything because the guys at work think i'm going to wax off all of my paint.

Now my bike is a flat black type color which is something that you don't want to use a normal wax on because you'll just get wax stains on it.

So what i now do(i've had the bike less then a week but have done this 3 times so far..)

a wipe down with a quick detailer.(any will do really unless the bike is REALY dirty which mine hasn't been)

then I use Zanio CS which is a clean wipe on and leave poly sealent. which works on carbon fiber and everything.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I love cleaning my bike.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I hate cleaning my bike! I love it when it's done though.


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

Hello- What do you guys use on the rims to get the black brake pad smudges off?
Thanks


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

rkb said:


> Hello- What do you guys use on the rims to get the black brake pad smudges off?
> Thanks


A rag or paper towel.


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

Art853 said:


> A rag or paper towel.


Thanks- Is that a cotton or microfiber rag ?


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Art853 said:


> A rag or paper towel.


I use one of those green nylon scrubby things that are used on pots & pans.


----------



## coinstar2k (Apr 17, 2007)

There is a really good article about washing your bike here. They give all sorts of good tips that you wouldn't think about.


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

Having white bar wrap is a bit of a pain (bike came with it) and I will likely change it. In the mean time I have found that Dupont's "Prep-Sol" works great to clean it. You can get it at automotive paint supply houses. When I used to detail cars at a dealer we used it to clean grease off seatbelts. It is really a wax and silicone remover that is less harsh than laquer thinner. It works great to clean chains and cassettes too. A gallon will last years.


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

Oops. Duplicate


----------



## Crane Fly (May 11, 2007)

rkb,

I use denatured alcohol and a painters rag to clean all the braking surfaces. The alcohol can be bought in gallon containers at any hardware store. The painters rags I pick up at Wal Mart or Home Depot in bags and use them for most of my cleaning. You can also use the denatured to wipe oily film off of any chrome or painted surface. This also works well for cleaning the black gunk off of my Kool Stop brake pads.

Crane Fly


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I use Windex to clean the frame, shiny parts, and all surfaces. I wipe the chain down with a rag I dabbed in mineral spirits. I use this same rag to rub and grease buildup on the rings, deraillers, and floss the cogs. I them lub the chain quickly and done. It takes about 5 minutes and I do it every few rides to avoid any buildup.


----------

